
Show HN: Truck.app – an rsync client for Mac - bonhardcomp
http://bonhardcomputing.com/truck/#2018-11-21
======
iseyler
This has been posted a few times in the past month and a half. What's new in
the latest version? Also, how does this compare to Transmit?

~~~
bonhardcomp
Slow and steady with the addition of features over the last few months
([http://bonhardcomputing.com/category/news/](http://bonhardcomputing.com/category/news/))
and how does it compare to Transmit!? Transmit is an FTP app; Truck uses
rsync-over-SSH.

~~~
diimdeep
FTP? Are you kidding
[https://library.panic.com/transmit/transmit5/protocols/](https://library.panic.com/transmit/transmit5/protocols/)

~~~
bonhardcomp
Don't get me wrong; I like Transmit, I've used it a lot. But it doesn't do
rsync over SSH.

------
dkoston
This mentions try for free many times but doesn’t mention pricing anywhere.
Why don’t you have clear pricing information on the site that’s easily
accessible?

~~~
bonhardcomp
It’s 12 USD. I will add this more plainly to the website.

~~~
dkoston
Thanks. I may be an outlier but I won’t download the trial until I know the
cost. Appreciate you taking the feedback.

------
diimdeep
Curious why you choose Python? Is core logic implemented in Python? Was it
hard to setup process for building and packaging app ? Any plans to release in
Mac App Store? Ty.

~~~
bonhardcomp
I find Python to be one of the least worst languages. It took some difficult
weeks to figure out how to build and package, although, to that end,
PyQtDeploy came along at just the right time. It's already in the Mac App
Store.

~~~
mherrmann
> It took some difficult weeks to figure out how to build and package

I had the exact same experience with my PyQt-based file manager [1]. Because
of this frustration, I open sourced its build system [2]. I believe it could
have saved you those weeks of work. Maybe it can still help you if you want to
add automatic updates on Mac, or support other OSs (Windows, Linux).

1: [https://fman.io](https://fman.io)

2: [https://build-system.fman.io](https://build-system.fman.io)

~~~
bonhardcomp
Wow! I did not realise you had made a build system as a standalone project.
This is excellent.

------
xfitm3
Any advantage over using rsync in a terminal?

~~~
bonhardcomp
Obviously several. It’s quicker to learn. It’s easier to use. A non technical
person can use it. Etc etc.

